# Choosing a job with Boston PD in mind



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello all. I have a small dilemma as far as my current situation. Unemployed a few months now, looking for Boston PD ultimately. I do have a few good things in my resume, but jobs are so rare that good is rarely good enough. I have two possible positions I can take for the time being- one in the corporate world which is well compensated, and the other is with the Boston PD in their HR unit. Would the latter be a huge help in my ultimate goal? Their is obviously a huge pay gap, which is fine if it will leave me closer to my ultimate goal. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2006)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Hello all. I have a small dilemma as far as my current situation. Unemployed a few months now, looking for Boston PD ultimately. I do have a few good things in my resume, but jobs are so rare that good is rarely good enough. I have two possible positions I can take for the time being- one in the corporate world which is well compensated, and the other is with the Boston PD in their HR unit. Would the latter be a huge help in my ultimate goal? Their is obviously a huge pay gap, which is fine if it will leave me closer to my ultimate goal. Thanks for any advice!


Just get a job. Background investigators don't like deadbeats.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Like Delta said, just take a job. Working with the BPD will help you in regards to possibly getting to know some people who might be doing your background check. If you need the money, yake the higher paying job, if you can handle a lower paying job, I would go with the job with the BPD.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Stay home and wait for them to call u.hone:


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Yessss... absolutely do NOT stay unemployed if you can help it - that looks bad with regard to your background investigation. A BPD HR job with absolutely help, but since BPD is civil service, it will most likely help only if your name ends up on a Massachusetts Human Resources certification list for the City of Boston since that is the only way you will have an opportunity to be part of the hiring process. You're only 23 - I would suggest maintaining residency in the City of Boston, and join the active duty military to ensure Veteran's status. Also the military now offers 100 percent tuition assistance as well as GI Bill, which you can use for any MPTC Academy. Best of luck


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> and the other is with the Boston PD in their HR unit. Would the latter be a huge help in my ultimate goal? Their is obviously a huge pay gap, which is fine if it will leave me closer to my ultimate goal. Thanks for any advice!


Keep in mind that if you take the job with the HR unit and eventually get on the PD, your city time will carry over with you. This will help count towards your pension etc. Also, I am pretty sure that the HR job is a union one, so that won't hurt. City holiday's, decent schedule, get to know people within the department. It's a tough call.

I see those admin jobs posted on the Boston website and know that they pay terrible, like $15-16 hr. If you can survive on the pay, I would go with the BPD job. Once you are in, even if the PD thing doesn't work out, you can always, move around within the department's admin until another tests is given etc.


----------

